# uk conventions



## UltimateFox (Jun 29, 2009)

hi iv allwase wanted to go to a fur convention or a furmeet so i was wondering does anyone know any places in the uk near herne bay (if u don't know where that is its south east of londan at the sea front) and how much if any it costs to get in and any advice about going so i don't screw up lols


----------



## â„¢-Daley Leungsangnam475-â„¢ (Jun 29, 2009)

Try this site ... http://forum.ukfur.org/index.php

It'll help BIG TIME ^^


----------



## UltimateFox (Jun 29, 2009)

thanks that did help but couldn't find anything on what to do when there so i don't embarrass myself or what to bring if i should bring anything plus love the quote in ur sig priceless ROFLMAO


----------



## â„¢-Daley Leungsangnam475-â„¢ (Jun 29, 2009)

Heh ... just turn up and say your there for the FurMeet and then you'll meet new people ^^


----------



## UltimateFox (Jun 30, 2009)

thats all u need to do? hmm i thought there was some stuff to do or some kind of event i guess it'l say if there is lols ok i guess i don't need this thread anymore lols


----------



## â„¢-Daley Leungsangnam475-â„¢ (Jun 30, 2009)

It would be advisable to say wheather your going to be there ... cos if it's a close-knit FurMeet, they might not like outsiders joining ... but I doubt that'll happen ^^


----------



## UltimateFox (Jul 2, 2009)

hmm so if i just turn up il get my a*** kicked not goog lols well im underaged so to go il have to go with mah parents but they don't like furs they keep calling me gay just because i like it >.< no offense to gays i have 4 friends who are...infact i have at least one of everytype...man i make alot of friends


----------



## Mr Fox (Jul 2, 2009)

Erm yeah what Daley said, join ukfur start posting on the meet section and go to a meet. Simple as that.


----------



## Henk86 (Jul 2, 2009)

I don't know if I should or not, I've never really hung out with other furries before. Would I be welcome?


----------



## â„¢-Daley Leungsangnam475-â„¢ (Jul 2, 2009)

Well, Matt Prower went to the Liverpool  FurMeet, at my invite and then he joined UKFur ^^ so really ... people will welcome you^^


----------



## Henk86 (Jul 2, 2009)

I've just been denied access to UKfur, I mean for goodness sake.


----------



## â„¢-Daley Leungsangnam475-â„¢ (Jul 2, 2009)

How come?


----------



## Henk86 (Jul 2, 2009)

â„¢-Daley Leungsangnam475-â„¢ said:


> How come?



I don't know, it just has. That's weird.


----------



## â„¢-Daley Leungsangnam475-â„¢ (Jul 3, 2009)

Henk86 said:


> I don't know, it just has. That's weird.



Well, I think you've got access now ^^


TGLÂ¦Sparky Leungd


----------



## XNexusDragonX (Jul 7, 2009)

UkFur Forums has a strict signing up process to stop journalists, spambots or trolls getting in, just re-apply. Minimum age for any meet is 16, some meets may involve visiting a pub or bar (18+) so your age must be stated so laws are not broken.

It is best not just to turn up to a meet uninvited, but instead to get to know someone in your area first and then go to a meet with them once you feel comfortable enough. Atleast this way you have at minimum one person to speak to if nobody talks to you.


----------



## â„¢-Daley Leungsangnam475-â„¢ (Jul 7, 2009)

Well, at the Manchester FurMeet, there was two 16 year olds there, but they was outside the pub and no-one was bothered, I don't think they would of been bothered if they came into the pub to get like a coke or that ^^

And yeah, I invited Matt Prower to the Liverpool FurMeet back in March and from there on he's joined the forum and stuff ^^


----------



## ChrisPanda (Jul 9, 2009)

Is anyone going to confuzzled 2010? is it worth buying the residential ticket or is it best for the one day ticket ?


----------



## â„¢-Daley Leungsangnam475-â„¢ (Jul 9, 2009)

I'm seeing if I can help out at ConFuzzled 2010

If I was going, I'd have to really save up ... but it's up to you really


----------



## Sandy_Brushtail (Jul 9, 2009)

I wanted to go to RBW this year but can't because it's too damn expensive!


----------



## UltimateFox (Jul 10, 2009)

wow i  should check my threads 0.0" lols so are there any big conventions in uk like rocket city something huge or are they only in America when im 18 im going to America hopefully maybe California or one of my fur friends areas so either way i hope il go to the rocket city furmeet 2012 i think thats when im 18...


----------



## â„¢-Daley Leungsangnam475-â„¢ (Jul 10, 2009)

Yeah

Manchester FurMeet is probably the biggest FurMeet outside of London in the UK
RBW
ConFuzzled

You've got those ^^


----------



## rawrsome wolf (Jul 22, 2009)

for anyone who has never been to a con before, the highlights video of confuzzled 09. Certainly makes me want to go to next years one!

http://video.bigbluefox-media.com/cont-cf2009.html


----------



## kitedj (Jul 28, 2009)

hey ultimate fox i live in the uk too what part do u live in if u dont want to say here send me a pm maybe we could go to a con together?


----------



## XNexusDragonX (Jul 29, 2009)

LondonFurs 10th year aniversary thingy over the weekend:

http://vimeo.com/5793139


----------



## kitedj (Jul 29, 2009)

rave party... not into that do they like have after parties for people who dont like that sorta thing like a headbangers ball? lol bin watching to much kerrang


----------



## XNexusDragonX (Jul 29, 2009)

London ones are quite big, usual schedule is:

12 Midday, meet at pub

12-6pm get smashed, talk to friends about geeky things or latest drama etc (Or if your a suiter, go on a 'furwalk' around tourist hotspots and get your photo taken)

6pm onwards people either go home, or go to resturants/arcades/more boozing etc. Depends how far your travellign and whether your crashing at somebodys place.


These days, to be honest with you I usually hang out back at home with some close friends, atleast this way you wont spend a bomb on drinks or food, considering London prices. I'd imagine most furry sleepovers consist of either drinking, or lan parties. Theres up to five people playing World of Warcraft sometimes at my place. Sad, I know. Lol


----------



## kitedj (Jul 29, 2009)

he he u should of seen my friends place a few weeks ago runescape nerds i do play the game myself but even i can limit myself lol and yeah i know london costs a ton bin there twice too pricey... and london is a bit far for me cause i live in exeter in devon


----------



## XNexusDragonX (Jul 29, 2009)

kitedj said:


> he he u should of seen my friends place a few weeks ago runescape nerds i do play the game myself but even i can limit myself lol and yeah i know london costs a ton bin there twice too pricey... and london is a bit far for me cause i live in exeter in devon



Ones near you would probably be Plymouth or Bristol. Different meets, different people.


----------



## kitedj (Jul 29, 2009)

plymouth is a bit better i should get some tickets to a gig and all go together =]


----------



## â„¢-Daley Leungsangnam475-â„¢ (Aug 4, 2009)

The Manchester FurMeet is the biggest FurMeet outside of London, the next one is near the end of November and I'll be going


But before that, it's the infamous Liverpool FurMeet on the 26th of September ^^


----------

